# non civil service to civil service



## patrolman03 (Sep 24, 2003)

Can someone tell me, if you are a full time officer in a non civil service department and get hired in a civil service department, do you have to take the PAT test again?


----------



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Yes, HRD say's it is a liability issue, personally I think it is just for one thing-$150.00.


----------



## Harley385 (Oct 30, 2002)

A full time police officer in a non civil service department can not transfer in to a civil service department without having civil service status. PER MGL CHAPTER 31.


----------



## Wildbill (May 25, 2002)

Harley, I am sure patrolman is aware of that. What he is asking is if you are already a FT OFFICER on a NON-CIVIL DEPT AND you get hired off the CIVIL SERVICE LIST do you still have to take the PAT even after taking it already. I did go through this process and HRD makes you take the PAT again, as well as the Medical Exam.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I had to take the PAT test when I went through for the academy(even though I was a self sponsored). Dept I work for is non civil service and I did not have to take it again. It's an easy test, but you should do some running and conditioning a month or so before it to be on the safe side.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Harley385 said:


> A full time police officer in a non civil service department can not transfer in to a civil service department without having civil service status. PER MGL CHAPTER 31.


Hey, change that fricken name already!!!! :x


----------

